# My 211 "DROPS" OTA Signals?



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

In the past month or so my 211 has just totally "blocked/dropped" ALL OTA Signals from my Antenna.....after doing a "hard" re-boot and allowing it setup the hard drive again - I then have them all back again. Just thought I should give a "head's up" in case DISH Tech Dept reads these threads.:lol:


----------



## nicksrocks (Apr 9, 2007)

My parents are having a similiar problem with their 211. It doesn't happen all the time, but when it does it locks up the receiver and they can't even change the channel! It only happens when they are changing a channel, not while they're watching something. My husband called Dish Network and talked to tech support. They sent a new receiver, but it didn't fix the problem. It's very annoying to keep rebooting the receiver everytime it happens. 

When they use the built in tuner in their tv everything works like a charm, so we know it's not the tv or the actual antenna. They also have really good signal strength. It really seems like it's a problem with the 211. We're not sure where to turn next.


----------

